# HI VIS LINE



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would appreciate your thoughts and input regarding HI VIS line for offshore trolling in the Gulf. I troll open water 30# and 50#and do not target YFT. Thx.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i am indifferent about it. it's cool, makes it easy to distinguish lines while trolling, but we personally dont use it on our boat. just preference.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree, I don't notice a difference and personally I think the high vis looks cool. I started using it because the old guys I fished with couldn't see very well and it helped, I kept it because it looks cool with the internationals!


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I like it because it's surprisingly 'highly visible'...who knew...


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

The visibility is for your benefit. Don't worry at all about the fish seeing it because your lures should have clear mono leader material on them. Personally I use the the momoi diamond in hi vis yellow.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *38bat (3/29/2008)*I agree, I don't notice a difference and personally I think the high vis looks cool. I started using it because the old guys I fished with couldn't see very well and it helped, I kept it because it looks cool with the internationals!


Hey!! I resemble that remark. I like being able to see the line position. Don't really care how "cool" it looks...


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

It sure helps being able to find your lines and where your lures are! If you are trolling baits on the top, try it and you will like it! If you are trolling weighted lures, you will want to stick with clear line.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I thank everyone for the input, I re-spooled last week and stayed away from HIVIS. I wish I had known what type of HIVISwas put onmy reels last year, but I really was disappointed in its s-t-r-e- t-c-h,memory,and the way knots closed. So this is what I did. First, my lovely wife bought me two TLD 50 2 speeds, matched w/ J&M's Gulfstream 40-60# Bottom/Troll Rods.I had a hard time going w/o roller guides, but did so. The new TLD 50/2's got 50# of Ande Clear taking 600YDS. My Penn 6/0's got 50# Ande Clear too,taking 400YDS. My TLD25's got 40# Momoi smoke blue taking 550YDS each. My TLD Stars all got 20# Ande clear, the Trout spinners got 12# Smoke Blue Momoi and the 20# got 20# Ande clear. 

We will see what happens, I'm just ready to fish.......


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

I use suffix hi-viz for my pulling reels and clear for everything under the surface. Just like the old guys, Hi-viz surehelps with the kids tending the right line/reel. Good luck


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I love my suffix hi-vis line!


----------

